# Profinet LWL Verbindung bis 2km Länge



## handyman (29 April 2011)

Moin,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Profinet über längere Strecken. Mein Aufbau sollte so aussehen.

CPU315 PN/DP --> Switch RJ45 / LWL --> 2000m --> Switch LWL/ RJ45 --> FU mit PN Optionskarte

Wer kann mir sagen ob dieser Aufbau so funktionieren sollte?


----------



## Mobi (29 April 2011)

Das sollte mit diesem gehen, ist auch Profinetgeeignet (siehe Datenblatt).


----------

